# Cardiff LWC buddies or anyone in the same boat!



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and just wondered if there was anyone else on here with LWC in Cardiff?

Myself and my wife are on cycle 3 of natural IUI and now facing the decision of stimulated cycle or IVF lite. Would be good to speak to other people in the same boat (Cardiff or not Cardiff!)

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Hiya! 
My wife and I are just starting our first medicated iui at Cardiff. It's great to know there is someone on here going through the same thing. 
Good luck in your journey, it's all so overwhelming!


----------



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

It definitely is, good luck!! Are you going for natural or stimulated?


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I are at the London branch.

Last year we had two natural and one medicated Iui. We are now doing short protocol ivf, hopefull egg collection this week.

I don't regret Iui, if I had unlimited money I would have done six natural and six medicated IUIs. 

On my medicated I only produced one follicle which is no different from natural. I'm on a lot of drugs for my ivf so I think in a way the no response from medicated Iui lead them to giving me quite a lot of drugs for ivf. 

Also I'm 37 this year and have a low AMH and not very high AFC so felt it better to move to ivf as at least we will find out what egg quality is like. 

So my decisions came down to funds and age.


----------



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi MrsWW, good luck! I hope it works for you this time. I am 29 so age isn't so much of a factor right now. Similarly to you though, finances are. I think we are steering towards IVF light but, it's such a big decision. I have one more natural cycle this month so am really hoping it works and I don't need anything else.


----------



## Crazy_frog (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi we are just returning to Lwc following successful treatment (although in London last time). 
We are starting ivf lite, worked last time, soon. We did 1 iUI last time and my wife found it uncomfortable. We could only do natural, high risk of Hyperstimulation, and chances weren't amazing. We decided in the end that the success rate of ivf lite in comparison was worth the invasive nature and additional cost. 
We are surprised how much donor sperm had increased over 4 years!!
Good luck to all, hope you don't mind me joining you.


----------



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Crazy Frog, great to hear that it worked for you! Good luck this time!

Unfortunately I had some bad news yesterday, my AMH levels came back at 11.9 so the clinic have said I will need standard IVF and not IVF lite  Was very upset as I am only 29 so didn't think it would be that low, apparently the average for my age is around 30.

She said it won't affect my natural cycle this month though so I am just hoping it worlds.

Crazy Frog, when do you start treatment?


----------



## Crazy_frog (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear your AMH is lower than you'd hoped orangehope.  Hopefully you won't need to worry. Fingers crossed for your natural cycle.
If you do regular IVF you can shop around for drugs- Asda do all fertility drugs at cost- this may be cheaper? Everything along the road always feels so hard, it's another bit which knocks you. Chin up though. 
Good luck.
Currently DW is on the pill till start of March then we begin stimms, egg collection planned for week 16/3. Feels like it's going slow currently!!


----------



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you  I didn't know that about the drugs, I will have a look.

I know it must feel like a lifetime but, not long to wait now. Fingers crossed it works quickly for you! 

Can you tell me what to expect from IVF with your experience? I know very little about it and the medication etc so any advice, experience etc would be gratefully received!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I've got egg collection on Saturday and am hoping we get some embryos. Only got five follicles so not expecting any more eggs but hope they are all good ones.

We got our drugs from Asda they came in at just under £1200.  Another company that had good prices were home healthcare, who deliver. I have had to buy £400 more drugs but just got it straight from LWC. 

Regarding the process, I'm self employed and work 24 hour shifts up to six days a week so my wife and I made the decision for me to have the whole month off. This has worked well as I'm not stressed regarding appts if I did a normal job I would have continued working. That said I've only had four appts in two weeks and am at clinic no longer than 20 mins. 

Process is quite simple once you get into it.
Day one period
Day two or three scan and start drugs
Then  five days later scan and meds adjusted if needed
Another couple of scans if needed
Then egg collection planned and I'm not sure how that goes........

The injections are fine really. Gonal f in a pen nice and easy. Menopur needs mixed but also fine.  Oraglutron is a bit more owwey but ok. Have started doxy this morning which made me throw up but managed another one just now so ok. Now just the wait for Cyclogest. I've also got pregnyl tonight as trigger shot. Although you may be on totally different protocol so very different, but basically the drugs aren't that bad. I am just very tired on them. 

Hope this natural cycle works for yiu though.


----------



## Crazy_frog (Feb 10, 2015)

The process is as mrsww said. Ec is straightforward, usually under sedation- pain relief and relaxant. DW remembers not a lot and it's usually comedy for me as she "returns"!! They tell you how many collected, but not mature. Start progesterone at this point until test day. 
Then it's more waiting, the next day they phone with fertilisation details and likely day for transfer. Transfer is similar to iUI but full bladder and they scan as they pop them back in. You see a little flash as they return "home" and usually get a picture. Then you wait on a bed for a bit before dashing to loo (hoping you don't misplace them- not likely by the way!). Then you're in the wait!! Depending on how many day transfer depends on when this will be but usually 10-14 days. Poas at right time and hope!!
That's a nutshell if you've  any more qu I can try to answer!


----------

